# Lookey what I found when I came home tonight! Pic heavy!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I knew we were getting close - but when I checked before work this morning - wasn't anticipating anything for a while.

Mom doesn't have anything for an udder - but the kids are up, alert, eating, and happy. I called the previous owner and she said that she will have her milk in a couple days - this is what she did last time - I sure hope so!

We got 1 :girl: and 1 :boy: These two are full siblings to Ginger, the goatie I just bought, and I think I may keep the doeling.

Enjoy......

Doeling




























buckling



















Together










Mom protecting them










Full sister is Ginger - I wonder if they will lighten up like her or stay dark. I know the boy will lighten - but I really want the doeling to stay dark!

http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch/does.htm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the pretty babies!! :thumb: Momma looks like a very nice doe too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Allison...congrats! They look great,,,super cute!!! Only one left to kid?!?!?!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Joy did very well and I'm sure she'll fill up in no time....didn't she have quads previously?

Those twins look identical in color, very pretty too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Reminds me of Plenty, a black backed buckskin like your doe and twin gold kids! They're cute!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

cute cute cute


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats you have very pretty/handsome kids. Love the picture of one looking at the other!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. :leap: They are adorable. 
That is why I do not worry if they do not have a bag yet. Some are so different.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

They are both beautiful!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I will get new pics of them hopefully tonight. I will take them out in the grass once they have their hooves under them a bit more.

Yes, this is the mom that usually would give quads - which I am SOOOOO glad that she didn't - as I don't have the time to bottle raise any babies right now! I am working on my BSW and working full time.

Checked my pygmy this morning - ligs are about 1/2 way gone, udder is doing wonderful, she had dropped - now if she would just spit them out! LOL!

I am hoping to trade someone the gold buckling for another buckling of different lines - I will let you know!

Allison


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Allison! They are soooooo cute!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just precious!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oxytocin .................we use this drug for milk "let down"......be sure the doe is finished kidding before you
give this drug........You need to get this from a vet, they will tell you the dose and other instructions,,,
I would make sure that your little precious ones get colostrum as soon as possible.... In the past we have 
had a first time doe drop very little milk(colostrum) ,,but had just enough colostum to insure that the kids will do OK.............
while we wait for the oxytocin to kick in.....................
Have you tried to milk her at all to see if there was any at all,,I put a opened 12cc syringe under her teat... 
block the tip with my finger ,,so the milk will not spill through............and milk into it, If you fill it, you are
doing great........
After you fill the syringe put the syringe together ,,make sure you plunge it past the point ,where it 
does not stick or you will pludge a hugh skirt down there throat ,,you could drowned them..............
I stick my left hand index finger in the front middle center part acting as if it is a teat.. in their mouth, while 
plunging very slowly into the corner of there mouth ,with the other hand,
move your finger in and out a few times and the kid starts sucking as if it is momma teat,,this method
also works perfect for kids that are having trouble with the suck reflex.............you just have to 
try with the finger movement a little more but eventually ,it could take a day or so but it will happen....................
every couple of hours......... helps teach the kid...............
every precious drop is critical,"GIVE IT equally TO EACH KID" ,very slowly at the corner of there 
little mouths
whatever you can get....the stimulation of this alone 
will help with "milk let down",,,the kids naturally do this by bumping her bag.....go out to your doe
every couple of hours and do the same thing over again to insure proper colostrum and stimulation.........
to me it is better than waiting for a couple
of days.............If you know what I mean...... If you have another doe that has colostrum or 
have someone you can get it from I would............especially if you do not get any........................
I always give the kids colostrum right away.......................It is a safety net .....
very important... :sun: :shades: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention " very cute kids congrats~! :stars:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable babies!!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How are they doing Allison? Did Joy's milk come in?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not really, Liz. But both babies are active and doing well, so I am not pulling them yet. I will be able to really watch come Friday afternoon. I think I am going to tether her out and watch the babies and see how well they are nursing and how often. Joy is a bronco in the milk stand - so that is a lost cause..... I have gone 3 other owners back - and ALL have tried to milk her and failed (come to find out). 

You know, this is the second doe this season, that the udder just hasn't come in at all.... not sure why.... any suggestions?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cute kids, Congrats!!! Sure glad one is a doe and one is a buck because otherwise they look identical . I'm hoping for some colorful kids this spring as I only have one brownish colored doe kid and the other three are creme colored. Of course one of my favorites and my nicest looking kid is a creme one so I suppose color doesn't matter so much-but I like having a variety of color in my herd.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I can tell the difference between the two ONLY because the buckling is a bit lighter. I pray that the doeling will stay dark or I think her or her full sister will have to find a new home. I really like having all of my does a different color. It makes it for a more unique herd and hopefully more color to choose from!

I am starting to look at who I want to breed to Turner, who I want to breed now for late winter/spring kidding for milk production, and who I want for late spring (looking at 1 more nigerian buck and maybe a standard buck- then no more goats I promise -- YAH RIGHT! :ROFL: )

Anyway, will let you know what I find.

Al


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice kids.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!  I hope you have success with getting momma to drop her more milk. Glad they are doing well besides. They are adorable kids!


----------

